# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Folsom Prison Blues

## granite

Hey All,

I go to a country jam once in a while and have been wanting to work out Folsom Prison.  I am a new to the instrument world and thought this would be a simple song for me to learn and to solo that other folks at the jam would also be familiar with.  The song appears to be in the key of E, however when I play along with the Johnny Cash version (studio) it does not seem to mesh well.  I was able to pull up a couple of youtube versions on mandolin and musicians appear to be playing in E.  I may be missing something simple here, but to me it sounds like Cash plays in a key other then E.  Any suggestions?

Todd

----------


## Jim Ferguson

Hi Todd.......I play FPB in key of G here is the chord progression: G........G7.........C......G...........D.........G
I like this progression........easy to play & easy to sing to....:-)
Peace,
Jim

----------


## albeham

why do you go to jail?

----------


## Paul Merlo

Folsom Prison Blues is generally played in E by rock bands and most other people too...  

I tried playing along w/ the album (live) version one time and got confused with the tuning too, until I capo'd my geetar at the 1st fret.  At least I'm pretty sure that's what the case is.  I've got an old GuitarWorld Acoustic issue w/ that song in it.  I'll try to follow up w/ this tonight when I get home from work. (I'll have to double check the rules for posting copyright materials too)

Paul

----------


## rockies

If I remember correctly (?? as I'm 72 years of age) the original recording when I learned it about 1956 or so was in F but slightly sharp. Remember in those days there were no electronic tuners and when a band recorded if there was no piano on the recording most just tuned to the guitar or whatever was close to pitch. Most BG jams usually do it in G as the average singer can't sing in Johns key without sounding grovelly (is that a word?)
Dave

----------


## Paul Merlo

Here's the simple chord and capo info I was talking about, it's from the album Murder. From GuitarWorld Acoustic issue #55. It's also got the whole song tabbed out for guitar. Interesting note on that, it mentions that the tape speed was slowed slightly on the recording, lowering the pitch about a 1/4 step.  The guitar parts are still written in E, but w/ a capo at fret 2 (not 1 as previously mentioned).

P

----------


## granite

Thanks for the great info.  Not being a guitar player, I have a question about the capo and chord shapes.  When they call for an E chord with a capo, for example, are they asking you to play an E chord shape, but with the capo it actually becomes an F#?  In other words, what notes are actually being played?

Todd

----------


## CES

Granite,

If you capo at 2, you're moving up a whole step...E to F, G to A (one of the most common in BG), etc.  So, to play with a guitar capo'd at 2 you'd need to write out the chord progression above and move everything up a whole step...E--->F, E7--->F7, etc.  I have a Classic Country book at home that uses the same progression, but can't remember if it suggests a capo or not...now I'm intrigued and will have to pull out some Cash when I get home tonight  :Smile: .

My theory is weak, so I hope I'm not misleading you, but I've been trying to make myself do this conversion (with the aid of a "Play Guitar in Any Key" book, a mando theory book, and/or one of the Keyser Capo inserts that grids out what key/chords you're using if you take a song in G and capo to wherever) on guitar songs I learn so that I can more easily play along with others with mando without the aid of a Capo.  I have no moral objection to using capos on mandolin (as some do), but just don't feel like I get optimum tone when I use one...plus all the tuning problems are amplified, etc...

Anyway, good luck.  If moving up a whole step doesn't match the recording, try going only a 1/2 step (which would be like a guitar capo at 1) and see what happens...great song, btw.  Boy Named Sue and I Hardly Ever Sing Beer Drinking Songs are a couple of others that are fun and pretty easy to keep up with...

----------


## GVD

> ....When they call for an E chord with a capo, for example, are they asking you to play an E chord shape, but with the capo it actually becomes an F#?  In other words, what notes are actually being played?
> 
> Todd


Yes you would be playing in F#.




> Granite,
> 
> If you capo at 2, you're moving up a whole step...E to F, G to A (one of the most common in BG), etc.  So, to play with a guitar capo'd at 2 you'd need to write out the chord progression above and move everything up a whole step...E--->F, E7--->F7, etc.  
> 
> My theory is weak, so I hope I'm not misleading you, ...


Well since the last I checked there's only a half step from E to F and a capo on the second fret is a whole step (in other words F#) then yes I'd say your answer is misleading.

----------


## swampstomper

Generally the fret count starts at 0 (the nut, or a "0 fret" on some mandos) as the open string, so capo at 2 would be up a whole tone.

I think what may have happened on the original recording was (1) tune down a bit, about 1/4 step (probably just by ear to get the right looseness of the strings), (2) capo to 2nd fret. This would put it somewhere between F and F#. But definitely Luther's guitar licks are pure open E fingering.

It's not really a mando tune for me, it lopes along and most mandos don't sustain a note so long, and a tremelo sounds pretty weird in this context. But I am sure Niles can do something interesting with it!

----------


## CES

> Yes you would be playing in F#.
> 
> 
> 
> Well since the last I checked there's only a half step from E to F and a capo on the second fret is a whole step (in other words F#) then yes I'd say your answer is misleading.


You are correct, sir...apologies, and why I shouldn't try to multitask  :Redface:

----------


## journeybear

If you want to really wow them, learn the intro/outro riff. In E, that's BBB D D B G# | E. If you can bend strings, that G# is better played as a G bent upwards. The other riff to learn is the start of the instrumental. That goes G-G# B D B D B | G-G# B D B D twice. That G-G# is best played as a slur or hammer-on, unless you can bend it. The rest of the instrumental from the original is pretty rhythmic - Luther just kind of played the A and E chords, then played the intro riff over the B chord.

If I am throwing too much at you, just read along while you listen to the song. It is really straightforward.

----------


## Ed Goist

Been playing this at my local jam and having a ball.
One of the regulars at the jam (Mike) has been playing this for years, and he has provided me with lots of tips on how to play it. I think his guitar and my tenor guitar sound great together when we play this. 
So, thanks to Mike's, and Journeybear's advice on this tune, I have created the following tab/chord chart for it.
_Folsom Prison Blues_ GDAE Tab & Chord Chart
Comments and questions welcome.

----------


## Ed Goist

> Been playing this at my local jam and having a ball.
> ...snip... I have created the following tab/chord chart for it.
> _Folsom Prison Blues_ GDAE Tab & Chord Chart
> ...snip...


This song is probably easier for most folks to sing in G. Also, I think the chords and changes are a little easier, as are the riffs and the solo. 
So, I went ahead and did a tab and chord chart for the tune in G. Sounds particularly good in this key in the octave mandolin range.
Here's the tab.

----------


## journeybear

Awfully nice of you to take the time to do that.  :Mandosmiley:  I used to do this in E pretty regularly back when I was playing in a classic country duo. These days now and then my band does it in G. Probably singer's preference, and now mine, too. The reason why should be obvious, but apparently isn't to everybody  :Wink:  so I must point it out - being able to play that bottom note as low as possible, for maximum twang. Now, maybe it's just me, but the way you tabbed out the solo runs contrary to my druthers in two ways - ease of play and arrangement. I like the solo in a low register, and with mandolin being so high pitched to begin with, putting the solo way up on the E string doesn't work for me. Even for OM. And putting the whole solo on one string doesn't strike me as being easy to play smoothly. I play this on two strings - just easier that way - and as low as possible. But to each his own and YMMV. My 2¢ anyway.  :Whistling:

----------


## Ed Goist

Journeybear; you're absolutely right about the lower voiced lead riff sounding great, even in the OM register.
I have added it as a 'low voiced' option for the lead riff to the tab/chord chart.
I also like that it starts with the 2 notes from the slide/hammer-on of the opening riff.
I think I might play both riffs at our next jam, and see what folks think. 
One thing I like about the higher voiced riff is sliding from the B to the D note. That's kinda cool. Also, I think that Luther Perkins played this in the higher voice on the original recordings.
However, as you said, to each his own and YMMV...It's all good.

----------


## journeybear

Making you lose sleep over this? Sorry ...  :Redface: 

Going to the source - it's kind of a mix: The opening/closing riff is low, the solo riff is high.




But as always, open to interpretation. To my thinking, G on a mandolin has the same attraction as E on a guitar - you get to lean on that bottom note, really work it. So I figure, given the opportunity, use it.  :Wink:   Funny how that goes - in this sense, E is a low key on a guitar, but kind of high on a mandolin. Oh well!

----------


## Ed Goist

(_Actually stayed up to watch a repeat of ACL with Lyle Lovett. The last show recorded in Studio 6A...Great stuff...He has a fine mandolin player in his band._)

Edit:Just saw on the ACL credits that Lyle Lovett's mandolin player is Keith Sewell. He seems to be a very talented multi-instrumentalist and vocalist.

----------


## Ed Goist

> ...snip...To my thinking, G on a mandolin has the same attraction as E on a guitar - you get to lean on that bottom note, really work it. ...snip...


Excellent observation. I totally agree.

----------


## Ed Goist

I shall not be tabbing out this arrangement.  :Smile:

----------


## journeybear

> ([I]Actually stayed up to watch a repeat of ACL with Lyle Lovett.


Well, as long as it had something to do with PBS ...  :Wink:  Fine show. Lyle does more in a half hour than some do in a whole concert. Keith Sewell played mandolin on just one song but nice job, and pretty rocked-out sound. Not what I had expected.

----------


## journeybear

BTW & FWIW & IHTDRALTWIDM (I hope this doesn't ruin anyone's life the way it ruined mine) BUT -

If you shoot a man in Reno, you will be tried and do time in Nevada, not California.

Just sayin' ...

----------


## Jackin

> BTW & FWIW & IHTDRALTWIDM (I hope this doesn't ruin anyone's life the way it ruined mine) BUT -
> 
> If you shoot a man in Reno, you will be tried and do time in Nevada, not California.
> 
> Just sayin' ...


Yeah but it sounds not well

----------


## mrmando

> If you shoot a man in Reno, you will be tried and do time in Nevada, not California.


I always wondered about that. But maybe the Reno incident is just one episode in the character's life of crime, and he's actually doing time in Folsom for another episode.

Or ... he's saying he shot someone in the kidneys ("I shot a man in renal")...

Or ... he really hated Red Smiley's banjo player.

----------


## re simmers

Here's an interesting version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfF-rNlsf_U

I haven't had that much energy since the night I was preparing for my colonoscopy!

Bob

----------


## mrmando

I'm kind of partial to Brandi Carlile's version: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjbpLWtu65E

Sounds a lot like Maria McKee.

----------

Ed Goist, 

Mike Bunting, 

Pete Summers

----------


## Ed Goist

> I'm kind of partial to Brandi Carlile's version: 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjbpLWtu65E
> ...snip...


*That right there is how it's done!*

----------

Pete Summers

----------


## oneeyeross

Just wanted to add a thank you for this...sometimes, you have to feed the squirrels....

----------


## Ronny Stecher

Here's a couple different versions of FPB by Orville Davis 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMki7oFBwas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nbZLeMwb8E

----------


## Bigtuna

My guitar playing friends play it in E and it would take a lot of persuading to get them to change keys. However, I really like the key of G version. F#would be out of the question. Thanks!

----------


## ralph johansson

> If I remember correctly (?? as I'm 72 years of age) the original recording when I learned it about 1956 or so was in F but slightly sharp. Remember in those days there were no electronic tuners and when a band recorded if there was no piano on the recording most just tuned to the guitar or whatever was close to pitch. Most BG jams usually do it in G as the average singer can't sing in Johns key without sounding grovelly (is that a word?)
> Dave


A very persistent myth. In those days there were tuning forks, they were sold in stores and people used them. I still own six of them so I always have one close at hand when tuning. To some people it may come as a shock that my generation (I'm 68) realied on purely aural devices for tuning!

Isn't Cash's version in F#?

----------

